# 17" Steel Wheels



## CrazyBimmer (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: 17 Steel Wheels*



goodfella said:


> *I have a 330i and will be putting 17" steel wheels and Nokian NRW H rated tires size 225/45/17 on my car for the winter. *


yea where did you find Nokian tires that would fit 17" ? :dunno:


----------



## goodfella (Jan 9, 2002)

*Nokian Tires*

These were recommended by Steelcase Tires in Toronto and Nantucket tires in Toronto. Both about $1299 plus taxes. I had never heard of these tires but have since read very positive reviews on the net. Both tire stores said they would last much longer than the Blizzaks or Alpins. The size was also recommended but my dealer said they had 205/50/17 pirelli W210s.


----------



## jester76 (Aug 28, 2002)

I called my dealer, 73.57 for the steel wheels w/ CCA discount, plus 13.57 for center caps. Why do we need center caps? I am not sure they are worth it, especially with the Tirerack deal (1022 for Sport Edition Valore and Blizzacks), you only save $160 for really ugly wheels with Blizzacks. Just my thoughts.


----------



## goodfella (Jan 9, 2002)

*steel wheels*

Total was CDN$1299. Approximately $110 each wheel and $215 for the tire.


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

Hey Daniel! Thanks for the info, once I get a job I think this is what I am going to go with. I want the black ones, I think they'll look "tough!"  Any pictures of yours with the rims? Chat with you soon!


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

*I'll take some pictures*

Once it starts snowing. I'm guessing a month or so. I'm not putting them on just to post pictures...sorry.

Plus, there is not point in throwing them on when there is no snow..they wear quick on dry pavement.

JR...Call me tuesday.


----------



## CrazyBimmer (Jul 1, 2002)

$65 bucks??? That doesnt include tire does it? :eeps:


----------

